# Looking for a sub printer for 48pcs min. on a regular basis.



## Islandfever (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi,
I have several lines of graphic tees that are starting to sell really good, particularly since I've picked up several sales reps throughout the states and Caribbean who are starting to crank up the volume (so to speak) and I'm getting to the point where I can't keep up with the volume. 

I do use a local 'garage shop' printer who gives me a great price but being a small garage shop, I'm overwhelming him also. Quality is inconsistent too.

ANy suggestions, willing screen printers, price lists, recommendations, etc. welcomed. Shoot me a message to my inbox if you wish.

Thank you.


----------



## Ontime (Feb 24, 2014)

do have a home based t-shirt business in Phoenix AZ and would like to help and make some money also. I do vinyl and heat transfer?dsigital printing and you can take a look at some of my designs on my site www.tshirtsontime .com. I do hope I could be of help and also grow my business


----------

